# New Toy....



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Zziplex Dymic LT 14. I appreciate all the feedback and info recieved during my research. Took it to the field on thursday for some casting with Tony P. The rod is very different from the greys pz300t that I've been throwing for the past 9 months or so. Took a few casts to get used to the slower, more "through" action that the rod seems to have. First couple were off to the left. By the 3rd or 4th cast the timing started to come and by the end of the day was hitting it as well as I had ever thrown the greys on a windless day. Seems to take less effort to load, reminds me more of a primo-syncro than a HST. 

Got some days off coming up, hope to spend some time "bonding" with my new toy. Got to start traing for the spring tourneys.

Thanks again for the input guys.

Tommy Farmer


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Tommy",
I would appreciate some information and feedback on the greys pz300t that you have been throwing for the past 9 months. How would you rate this rod and what kind of action does it have? (I.E. extra fast, loads slow, loads fast, slow recovery, fast recovery, how powerful, what kind of material used to build, best used under what conditons )

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hello longcaster,

I like the Greys rod. I would describe the rod as fast action. The tip is a little soft but progresses into a stiff midsection and a very stiff butt. I have thrown a couple of Hst's and I would say the action is simular but not as powerful. Faster than the primo syncro or the dymic LT 14. Took me months to ever get the greys to load more than the top 30% or so. I had to grow into the rod...  By the worlds last Oct it was loading well down into the middle of the rod. It is a pretty powerful rod with fast recovery. The butt is a little thick compared to the zzippies and that is one of the reasons I'm giving the dymic a go..... small hands and I like the thin butt.

Hope this info helps,

Tommy Farmer


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Thanks "Tommy"!
That was the kind of response I was looking for. It was very enlightening and informative!


----------

